
Ask HN: What do you use to test latency, jitter, etc. between servers? - dot1x
What do people use to test various metrics between servers? (bare-metal or not). I&#x27;d imagine metrics like the following would be very useful:<p>- latency
- packet loss
- jitter
- Bandwidth
- All of the above, but with different QoS settings.<p>The data should then be able to be displayed as a checkered dashboard which gets green&#x2F;yellow&#x2F;red based on the various metrics.
======
phillipseamore
iPerf is usually enough for me though it probably isn't suitable for constant
measuring if that's what you are looking for.

